
Show HN: Notion-Py, an Unofficial Python API Wrapper for Notion.so - jamalex
https://learningequality.org/r/notion-py-an-unofficial-python-api-wrapper-for-notion-so
======
ivan_ah
Nice! The live-updating reactive stuff is magic!

Code is here: [https://github.com/jamalex/notion-
py](https://github.com/jamalex/notion-py)

I guess why that's why they have a so domain, because NOTION is SO good...

~~~
jamalex
_So_ good. And keeps getting better!

